# rimless goggles



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2010)

Son has hinted that he'd *love* some new goggles for Christmas this year and his style of choice is the rimless POC Lobes and Smith I/O.  Besides these two models does anyone know of others with similar style but perhaps a lower price tag?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 24, 2010)

I sell smith, spy, scott, and  anon.  Out of these only the I/O is the "rimless" design.  

I have not owned a pair but have tried them on many times.  I do not feel they provide a better view.  The only advantage of them I feel is the quick change of the lenses.  So if you are a person that swaps your lens a bunch, they do have a advantage.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 24, 2010)

someone want to post up a picture.  I have no idea what a 'rimless goggle' is


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2010)

this is the POC


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2010)

the smith i o


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 24, 2010)

We sell the Giro Manifest but it's high end also. In addition to the Smith I/O there is also the I/O Turbo which has a battery operated fan to help keep the lens from fogging up. I know they sound silly but people love them. One advantage to these "rimless" goggles is that they come with additional lenses and changing them, once you learn the tricks, is very easy and quick. The lenses of the I/O are held on frame by clips very similar to the clips that are on many storm windows. These goggles retail; from $160 - $210. Not sure about the POC, don't sell those.


----------



## Ski Diva (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a pair of the Smith I/O's and absolutely love them! I've seen them come up for sale on Steep and Cheap from time to time at a greatly reduced price, so keep your eye out for them. You might get lucky.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 25, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> someone want to post up a picture.  I have no idea what a 'rimless goggle' is


+1.  Just goes to prove you learn something new every day!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 27, 2010)

pony up and get him these

https://www.zealoptics.com/transcend/

only $399-499


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 27, 2010)

Ski Diva said:


> I have a pair of the Smith I/O's and absolutely love them! I've seen them come up for sale on Steep and Cheap from time to time at a greatly reduced price, so keep your eye out for them. You might get lucky.



thanks Ski Diva. i checked the old deals on AZ and the I/O does pop for a great price.  i'll keep a close eye on the deals.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 27, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> pony up and get him these
> 
> https://www.zealoptics.com/transcend/
> 
> only $399-499



I want one!


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 27, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> I want one!


+1


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 28, 2010)

They are on Tramdock now, $69.99. Not the best color though


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 28, 2010)

Thks jeff. I'd get a good laugh out of it but I don't think jake would wear that color combo.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2010)

On Tramdock again, probably the same color as last time... Not very appealing...


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 5, 2010)

bvibert said:


> On Tramdock again, probably the same color as last time... Not very appealing...



LOL.... saw them, showed Jake, he said he'd wear them so i ordered (he'll get for christmas)... please make fun of him if you see him skiing in them this season.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> LOL.... saw them, showed Jake, he said he'd wear them so i ordered (he'll get for christmas)... please make fun of him if you see him skiing in them this season.



He'll be stylin'!!! 8)


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 22, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> LOL.... saw them, showed Jake, he said he'd wear them so i ordered (he'll get for christmas)... please make fun of him if you see him skiing in them this season.






bvibert said:


> He'll be stylin'!!! 8)



they came, they are going back... can't let the kid ski wearing those things.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 22, 2010)

add these to the potential list -


----------



## bvibert (Nov 22, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> they came, they are going back... can't let the kid ski wearing those things.



:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 22, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> add these to the potential list -



Do you have to be a fire setting hooligan to wear them?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 22, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Do you have to be a fire setting hooligan to wear them?



it is not a requirement but is strongly recommended.


----------

